# N83's other fishes



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Red Mosaic Tuxedo Pair 
I brought them back from Bangkok during my last trip in end September..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

seems like it is not possible to embed youtube video in this forum.. anyone has any ideas?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Coccina*

My betta coccina that I got them for about 3 weeks ago from Clementi Florist 328 aka C328. It is a local fish shop and one of the best and busiest in Singapore, if any of you are visiting Singapore please do not miss it.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Pterophyllum Altum*

Me being me, impatience guy in keeping fishes went to purchase 3 small-mid size Pterophyllum Altum, commonly known to fish keepers as Altum Angels or AA. Here's a photo of 2 of them while another one is in another tank as I thought I saw it having fin rot but seems to be recovered now.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Red Mosaic Tuxedo Pair*



Nismo83 said:


> Red Mosaic Tuxedo Pair
> I brought them back from Bangkok during my last trip in end September..


this is their picture while in their earlier tank in my office. they have since now moved back to my house.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Guppy: Galaxy Pair*

this is another pair that I brought back from Bangkok. Galaxy pair.. I will be flying to Bangkok again in end November, but I doubt I have time to grab any new fishes.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

nothing much happening just that I will be setting up a new tank for the betta Persephone that will be shipped next week. Took the glass tank from my long time betta buddy as he is no longer keep fishes. all other fishes are doing ok and am also cracking head on where to house the altum angels.. seems like I need to control the purchasing of new fishes. sigh.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*For Betta Persephone*

two pairs will be arriving next week at Johor Bahru, I will have to drive in to pick it up from my friend. Anyway the glass tank below is given by this friend a long time buddy in the betta scene. The ADA Malayan soil was left over from the previous purchase, java moss is from another tank, the petite nana and the sponge filter as well. only purchased the BW, DW & Cactus cone/wood =)


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Guppy*

They were mixed together because one of the AA was sick. The AA has now been put back with the rest of the AAs. I am still keep the guppies together, as I am thinking to get a pair of blue grass from Y618. Itchy backside as always.

Red Mosaic Tuxedo Pair 







Galaxy male (the female is not moving into frame)


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Altum Angels*

current tank is a little small but still good enough as a temporary tank until I get some fishes sorted out. 

taken on 23/Oct/15






Taken on 1/Nov/15


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Persephone*

they arrived last week and I picked them up from Johor Bahru, Malaysia on Saturday. They were in their respective bags until Monday morning when I brought them to office.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the cherry for dismembered by the Persephone. looks like they aren't eating dry food.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Persephone (18/11/15)*

pictures taken about 30 mins ago using my phone camera. they are growing well but slow.. as I dare not pump them too much live food due to parasites.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Guppy (taken some 1 week ago)*

Red Chilli Mosaic Pair (big ear) 







Galaxy Male








I have now since moved them around. the Red Mosaic big ear pair is now with a chilli red mosaic male together. while the galaxy pair I have put them in the same tank with blue grass pair but with partition.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Altum Angels*

Nothing much happening to them.. will have to transfer them to a bigger tank in around two months. not sure how they will survive when I am away in December.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't see any of the pictures, but I like the video in the first post.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I don't see any of the pictures, but I like the video in the first post.


You can't see them? Ok. I think I actually posted them thinking that I didn't and deleted the duplicate in my photobucket. I am such a blur guy.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can see them now! Those fish are all gorgeous. My daughter wanted angel fish, but our tank is too small. It was hard to explain to her since the pet store display tanks are smaller.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I can see them now! Those fish are all gorgeous. My daughter wanted angel fish, but our tank is too small. It was hard to explain to her since the pet store display tanks are smaller.


Thanks for the compliment. A 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft tall tank shd be good for angel.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The kind in the pet store said they get 4 or 6 inches long, and I feel my little 10 gallon is too small for that.

I really love your shrimp, too! Too bad Persephone ripped it in half.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> The kind in the pet store said they get 4 or 6 inches long, and I feel my little 10 gallon is too small for that.
> 
> I really love your shrimp, too! Too bad Persephone ripped it in half.


actually I knew there is a possibility that Persephone may rip them up but I didn't expect when they were so small in size to do this. hopefully when I clear my ocellata I will be able to setup a smaller shrimp tank to supply shrimps with the free air con in office. 

some of them will be flying to Indonesia next week to a friend on fb. some to Thailand and brunei in December. 

I was enquiring on a new pair of albirmingata and also a unimaculata. think I really need to control my fish spending.. Coccina will be going to my friend as well in Brunei when I meet him in Bangkok in December..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

just back from Thailand to settle some family stuffs over the weekend. I lost a guppy male, my galaxy pair and my blue grass. *sigh*


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I lost my red tuxedo pair as well. Lost all guppy


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a shame.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> That's a shame.


yeah.. I have no idea what is the reason.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*New Guppy Pairs*

I just can't go to the fish shop, I will never return empty handed from the fish shops. 

Pair 1


Pair 2


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice guppies. Shame to hear about the pairs you lost.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice guppies. Shame to hear about the pairs you lost.


yeah. I have no idea what happened to them, I am pretty sure it is not about hungry because I fed them before I left. anyway I had changed their tank for my channoides F1 to go into. They are growing really slow as they are not interested in the frozen or dried food, but they grow crazy with live tubifex worms. hopefully with the new tank, they will be better off. About to tell female and males now.. there are some colouring. hopefully they are not stunned. 

the 8 ocellata arrived safely to my Indonesia friend at Padang. am sure he will take good care of them.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous guppies! I'm glad your ocellata arrived safely.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, gorgeous guppies! I'm glad your ocellata arrived safely.


thanks. the female should be pregnant (if I am not wrong, given the black gavit spots). 

yeah. my indo friend is taking good care of them. he bought a new tank for them as well. things out from Singapore are real cheap at Thailand and Indonesia. Make me want to long term at Thailand. I had also sent some fairy shrimps eggs to him for them to test out. hopefully they can be successfully in breeding these fairy shrimps. 

This indo friend is real kind as well, he purposely indent channoides and also albirmingata for me as well. But I told him to keep first until my new house is ready. hopefully he can breed them.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I think I need to change my job place. it is too near to the fish shops area





I think they are the wild strains but bred in captivity. I am not very sure, as I was never an expert in guppy.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope so, too (the shrimp breeding)! Are they for live food or just a cleaning crew?

I love the male guppy in there. I'm not sure about wild and not wild colors with that fish, either.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I hope so, too (the shrimp breeding)! Are they for live food or just a cleaning crew?
> 
> I love the male guppy in there. I'm not sure about wild and not wild colors with that fish, either.


fairy shrimps is the freshwater version of Baby Brine Shrimps, there is no need for salt and aeration. they are used to feed my mac fries and now my channoides. the channoides aren't eating anything that is not moving. :evil:

I just bough the "wild" guppies on impulse but they are doing good. one pair is in my new tank that I set up for the channoides F1. everything should be doing fine at least for now.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*AA*

nothing much happening at home, just some photo updates of the AA. Will be taking some breaks in between during December and also planning to move to rental apartment within my workplace. hopefully I will be able to setup the new tanks in place in time for all the changes.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Persephone*

After introducing the film canister, one of the male build a nest inside. I am still trying to find a way to keep the canister in place with the opening facing the water instead of the tank's side.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Silly guy making his nest in there!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One way of keeping the film canister secure, is to use the suction caps used for aquarium heaters. Some are large enough to clip onto the film canister, and I've used these in the past with great success. It's just finding the right size. 

Otherwise, I just have a whole lot of floating plants at the surface of my wild betta tanks and these keep my film canisters in place. 

I love that flaring photo of your persephone male. Good luck with breeding them.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Silly guy making his nest in there!


Apparently, they like to make their nest inside. I didn't know until I was told by my betta buddy from johor


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> One way of keeping the film canister secure, is to use the suction caps used for aquarium heaters. Some are large enough to clip onto the film canister, and I've used these in the past with great success. It's just finding the right size.
> 
> Otherwise, I just have a whole lot of floating plants at the surface of my wild betta tanks and these keep my film canisters in place.
> 
> I love that flaring photo of your persephone male. Good luck with breeding them.


That's a good idea. I will purchase them next week when I go to the fish shop. Have to check out the price of 2feet stand as well. Will be shifting in Jan.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

bought some guppies from Thailand, 2x Panda pairs but one male is dead. and 2 pairs of albino orange or yellow. cant really remember the name. and a pair of orange HMPK


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just did a google on 'Panda guppies', and are they the sort of black and white coloured ones? Are they smaller than the regular guppies?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Just did a google on 'Panda guppies', and are they the sort of black and white coloured ones? Are they smaller than the regular guppies?


yeah, you are right. the fins are black, so is the tail.. the male is smaller than the female. the female are normal size. have no idea why the females are always bigger.. well left with one panda male and 2 females. lots of things to do this week on setting up and moving things to apartment.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

this was the orange HMPK Pair that I bought back from Bangkok in December. I purchased them at Thon Buri Market (Sanam Luang 2). 





condition them in breeding tank (it has been more than 10 years since I last breed a show betta). remove the mineral bottle cut out last Friday (15/Jan/16). On Saturday when I return to my rented place, full of eggs at the nest.


a video taken yesterday


some updates as of this morning


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Congratulations!


thanks.. the fries should be free swimming soon.. guess I have to pump them with some food tomorrow.. haven't gotten any baby feed either.. guess it will be the first bite by hikari..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Nismo83 said:


> yeah, you are right. the fins are black, so is the tail.. the male is smaller than the female. the female are normal size. have no idea why the females are always bigger.. well left with one panda male and 2 females. lots of things to do this week on setting up and moving things to apartment.


lost the other panda male last week..i had mix the female with another male of another strain.. not sure what will be coming out. it seems that I am not good with guppy.. my the other two albino pairs, one of them the male died, while the other albino strain the female died. I just put them together, hopefully the offspring will be nice. 

things are moving good. will be stay at my new place tomorrow


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My guppies all died, too, except one fry. After all the heartbreaking deaths, someone told me to treat guppies like shrimp -- do small water changes and drip the water back in. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

so far no more casualty.. I think the albino female is pregnant but I have no idea what fries will be coming out because the pair is now mixed. hopefully my march trip I can bring back some new guppies from Bangkok. whatever I left there in December was being mixed together by my Sis-in-law.. no more pure line. haha


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

orange HMPK fries, 



finally some guppy fries. not sure of the strain cuz I mixed them up but they both have albino.. will update as they grow.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations on all the fries! Guppies can store up to 5 sperm packets, so the current pregnancy could still be from the old male's line. The poor male gets action one time, then 6 months of the female being pregnant and giving birth


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Congratulations on all the fries! Guppies can store up to 5 sperm packets, so the current pregnancy could still be from the old male's line. The poor male gets action one time, then 6 months of the female being pregnant and giving birth


Thanks. I am still noob to guppy. Understand they can have multiple pregnancy. I am thinking if I should take out the adult pair but so far they are doing ok with the fries.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They might or might not eat them. Lots of cover for the fry helps them hide. One thing I recall reading is that it's better to have the fry at 78F and the adults at 76F. The warmer water helps the fry grow quickly. If they're doing okay at the adult temperature, I wouldn't mess with things. Good luck with them!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. I will take note. I see about 7 fries. And there is still the dark spot in the female. Shd b giving birth soon again


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!

I've read that endlers are less likely to eat the babies. 

When mine gave birth, I put her in the birth net, and left her in there for 24 hours to rest after she gave birth. I fed her a lot (maybe too much), and she didn't appear to eat any of the fry. She did die a few days later; I'm not sure if she missed the fry, I overfed her after she gave birth, or if she was just weak from having babies.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

ok.. maybe is stressed in the net. when I put my alpha macrostoma in the breeder net, he was also very stressed..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The guppy fries. Feeding them ocean nutrition instant BBs.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with them!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

They are glowing quite well. No casualty yet. Can see their growth. But my orange hmpk fries aren't doing well. Died more than 90%


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

finally, a pair decided to breed. it is one of my newer pair..the earlier two pairs are still around but did not breed. maybe I did not set up properly for them to breed. they seems to enjoy the tank more than breeding.. I have 4 pairs in total now.. more fishes will be coming in, such as Hendra, Rutilans, Brownarum & Wajok. 



above picture was taken yesterday night. as of this morning, I can see more bubble and white spots as well.. just have to wait till the eggs hatch =)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yellows can have a lot of recessive problems. Maybe orange shares that trait.

Good luck on your eggs!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The guppy fries have so far doubled their size at least. 2nd batch was just released two days ago. The tub may be too small for them now. I guess I will have to separate the pair and the fries. Need more space for the fries to grow. Not sure how the turn out will be. Will there be albino or chapalang(mixture genes).


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. I need plenty of it especially with my right hand in bandage still.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Brownorum*

Stitches were cut and taken off last Friday, some medics tape are holding the incision area but it seems the dead skin is getting drier. Anyway here are some pictures of the new wilds that arrived last Wednesday. Except for the DOA of a pair of Wajok, the rest are doing good. 

Brownorum first


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Rutilans*

Three pairs of the Rutilans. Still doing good


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Wajok*


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*B.Ocellata F1*

the F1 of my ocellata. the mom was killed by the dad during re-introduction to the new tank and I had given the dad to my Bruneian friend.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a shame on the doa and the female. I love those erect dorsals! How is the clamped one doing?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The fins wasn't really clamped. Just that they aren't opening up in the photography tank


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful angels and guppies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

jeaninel said:


> Beautiful angels and guppies. Thanks for sharing.


those guppies are dead... but I have new ..my AAs are still around


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Fries of Orange HMPK*

My right middle finger is recovering as it is and probably I need to do extra straighten exercise. Well, the orange HMPK pair that I purchased from Sanam Luang Sorng (2) aka Thon Buri Market did spawned earlier and there are only 5 remaining fries. They look cello for the time being and their colour will come out once they doubled their size at least. It was my favourite colour in the past when still active in show betta and it is still so now. Maybe that explain why I love B.Macrostoma so much now. 


1st Batch F1


2nd Batch F1

Here are the 2nd batch photographs. Of course there are much more and I am worry about being away from next week.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*B.Tussyae*

purchased them from a guy in Johor Bahru last week. too bad the female is one-eyed. Not sure was it due to me or already like this during purchase. did not check at that time. Nevertheless I am still giving them a new tank setup. The new 400kg per level heavy duty shelf will be coming in on Monday.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! Do you have someone to watch the fry while you are away? I hope you hand continues to improve.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Yeah. My colleague will be dropping by on alternate days to feed them hopefully. Except for the weekend.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

after 10 days away from home. I was back last Saturday with more fishes.. I bought some guppies from Thailand as well as some betta simplex of krabi and also paro paludicola of southern Thailand. I also bought 2 pairs of guitar smaragdina of which a pair is the copper type. well I overran the racks and the fish area is in total mess now. have to do some re-arrangement and setting up of a new tank for the simplex and also the guitars as well.


----------

